# Square-1 full cubeshape



## blade740 (Nov 9, 2010)

Warning: ugly page.

Also, doesn't include mirrors. Figure them out yourself, you lazy bum. If you have trouble, let me know.

http://crunchatize.me/cubeshape/


----------



## Dene (Nov 9, 2010)

Whoa you turn right fists into left fists? I never even thought about doing that.


----------



## Neo63 (Nov 9, 2010)

Yeah that's what I do. It makes it 2gen.

Nice table! I was thinking of making one but got too lazy, I guess I'll just use this then.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Nov 9, 2010)

okewl. yay


----------



## dillonbladez (Nov 9, 2010)

oyayy


----------



## lachose (Nov 9, 2010)

Great page ! 
Just, for the antipode case, you forgot a "-" before the last move. It's /-1,0/2,0/-2,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/


----------



## blade740 (Nov 9, 2010)

lachose said:


> Great page !
> Just, for the antipode case, you forgot a "-" before the last move. It's /-1,0/2,0/-2,0/2,0/-1,0/-3,0/



Thanks, fixed.


----------



## Escher (Nov 10, 2010)

I've been wanting something like this for such a long time... Thanks <3


----------



## Robert-Y (Nov 10, 2010)

^^That

Also, it's great that you've made something like this just before I've started to learn to improve on cubeshape. I was planning on improving this week


----------



## Lid (Jun 28, 2011)

Since Andrew's page is 404:ed atm here is my sq1shape page: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/shape.html

I also have a backup Andrew's page if anyone wants it.


----------



## Hershey (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, the funny thing is that I just started to get interested in square-1! Thanks!

There are 90 cases? I thought there were 100?


----------



## vcuber13 (Jun 28, 2011)

thats for ep


----------



## antoineccantin (Jun 28, 2011)

404 not found


----------



## Lid (Jun 28, 2011)

Hershey said:


> There are 90 cases? I thought there were 100?


There are 170 cases for cubeshape, but 80 are just mirrors (layers swapped).


----------



## Hershey (Jun 28, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> 404 not found


 

Um...


Lid said:


> Since Andrew's page is 404:ed atm here is my sq1shape page: http://hem.bredband.net/_zlv_/rubiks/sq1/shape.html
> 
> I also have a backup Andrew's page if anyone wants it.


----------



## Egide (Jun 28, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------

